# HOLY COW!!



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I am always looking for a food that my 3 will love. Recently we found out about Wysong and we were sent a sampe of the dream treats (pheasant) and the food (they were eating the synorgon). They ended up liking it a lot better than their Solid Gold wee bits (I had been wanting to switch them off of that for a few weeks, but couldnt find something else they would eat), you can get a sample at wysong.net by emailing them your address. Anyways, Since they have been eating the synorgon from wysong I have noticed a little more scratching, so I am wondering if it because it has chicken, but still can't find another meat that they will eat.

Anyways, I also saw a pet expo on TV with Evangers and then heard from a friend about it so I decided to email them and ask for a sample....WELL we just received 2 13 lb boxes of SAMPLES! 2 huge cases of every type of canned food they carry and about 20 samples of the dry (10 each of pheasant/brown rice and about 10 of the chicken/brown rice). I thought there is no way they would eat the dry just because mine are VERY picky, but decided to open a bag on the Pheasant/Brown Rice and give it a shot since that is a meat they had never tried. Well the good news is that all 3 loved it, especially my smallest yorkie who only eats late at night when she has to bc she has never been interested in dry (she devoured an entire bowl and then wanted more, so if we switch to this I will have to start feeding times since she would just eat all day). I just wanted to share the excitement, its SO hard to find a food mine will eat and I Have never in 3 years seen them eat a food right when I put it down, and I'm sure others share in the "food frustration." Mine must just really like pheasant!! I really encourage everyone to email them and ask for a sample though, we have tons of canned flavors to also try







The email that I emailed was: [email protected] and I asked for both the canned and dry (my friend only got the canned)


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks for posting about Evanger's. I had not heard of it. I read the whole website---kosher even! I wrote them an email and asked for samples. We'll see........there isn't a store that carries it closer than 75 miles.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I am so glad you found something all your dogs like! I read the website- it sounds like a neat company. Thanks for telling us about it! 


The only thing that concerns me is that the Pheasant & Brown rice- has chicken and white rice in it too. Many people chose the alternate meats and rice b/c of allergies. 

Ingredient List:
Fresh Pheasant, Duck Meal, Brown Rice,* Chicken Meal, White Rice*, Pearled Barley, Oatmeal *Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols)*, Turkey Liver, Dried Tomato Pomace, Millet, Sweet Potato, Dried Whole Egg, Potato, Flaxseed, Lecithin, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Folic Acid, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Bifidobacterium Longum, Enterococous Faecium, Vitamin A, D3,E, B12 Supplements, Choline Chloride, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Menadione Sodium Bisulfate(Source of Vitamin K Activity), Biotin, Zinc Sulfate, Ferroius Sulfate, Manganous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Cobalt Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Sorbic Acid, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Maganese Proteinate, Sodium Selenite. 

I hope this works for your crew- it's always a relief when you don't have to coax them to eat something that is healthy for them!


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

UPS man came to deliver our package of samples today!! I didn't know what it was at first, thought it was for hubby, since he gets computer component packages almost everyday... Pompom kept smelling the big box, going around it, sniffing... so I opened the package to find my samples from Evangers!!! I gave him the pheasant and brown rice dry food. He is STILL eating as I type this! All I hear is crunch crunch! He usually takes a kibble of food and brings it over to the carpet, eats it then gets another one... Not this time! I hope it's not just because it is something new to him. I got some canned food also, but some of it is beef. Is it ok to feed beef to little maltese?? I thought I read somewhere not to? Anyway, thanks to the op, it was a nice 14 lbs surprise in the mail!!

One day I will have a siggy...
Diane and Pompom


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Last night we came home to a BIG box on the front step. It was very oddly wrapped and heavy as could be. So I got it inside and read the shipping lable, OK to open.









Inside was a CASE of canned food and 6 Sample bags of the Pheasent and Brown Rice. WOW! I was really surprised! And the email I had gotten back from them was very kind too. This evening, Bella picked out all the Natural Balance and ONLY ate the 6 kibbles of Pheasent first! Hmmm guess she really liked it. Sir Micro wasn't sure about it and didn't eat all at yet. It's too big for Mr Wookie.

OH I wanted to ask... Brook, why change from Wee Bits? Mr Wookie is liking the Wee Bits samples.

Melanie


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

I got a package of the Trout flavor, my Great Dane devoured it, my Boston and Circe stood there and looked at me like I was stupid. Unfortunately they don't eat it any better. I am still looking







Thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I am always looking for a food that my 3 will love. Recently we found out about Wysong and we were sent a sampe of the dream treats (pheasant) and the food (they were eating the synorgon). They ended up liking it a lot better than their Solid Gold wee bits (I had been wanting to switch them off of that for a few weeks, but couldnt find something else they would eat), you can get a sample at wysong.net by emailing them your address. Anyways, Since they have been eating the synorgon from wysong I have noticed a little more scratching, so I am wondering if it because it has chicken, but still can't find another meat that they will eat.
> 
> Anyways, I also saw a pet expo on TV with Evangers and then heard from a friend about it so I decided to email them and ask for a sample....WELL we just received 2 13 lb boxes of SAMPLES! 2 huge cases of every type of canned food they carry and about 20 samples of the dry (10 each of pheasant/brown rice and about 10 of the chicken/brown rice). I thought there is no way they would eat the dry just because mine are VERY picky, but decided to open a bag on the Pheasant/Brown Rice and give it a shot since that is a meat they had never tried. Well the good news is that all 3 loved it, especially my smallest yorkie who only eats late at night when she has to bc she has never been interested in dry (she devoured an entire bowl and then wanted more, so if we switch to this I will have to start feeding times since she would just eat all day). I just wanted to share the excitement, its SO hard to find a food mine will eat and I Have never in 3 years seen them eat a food right when I put it down, and I'm sure others share in the "food frustration." Mine must just really like pheasant!! I really encourage everyone to email them and ask for a sample though, we have tons of canned flavors to also try
> 
> ...




Could someone please post a link where you can request samples? Thanks!


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

> I am always looking for a food that my 3 will love. Recently we found out about Wysong and we were sent a sampe of the dream treats (pheasant) and the food (they were eating the synorgon). They ended up liking it a lot better than their Solid Gold wee bits (I had been wanting to switch them off of that for a few weeks, but couldnt find something else they would eat), you can get a sample at wysong.net by emailing them your address. Anyways, Since they have been eating the synorgon from wysong I have noticed a little more scratching, so I am wondering if it because it has chicken, but still can't find another meat that they will eat.
> 
> Anyways, I also saw a pet expo on TV with Evangers and then heard from a friend about it so I decided to email them and ask for a sample....WELL we just received 2 13 lb boxes of SAMPLES! 2 huge cases of every type of canned food they carry and about 20 samples of the dry (10 each of pheasant/brown rice and about 10 of the chicken/brown rice). I thought there is no way they would eat the dry just because mine are VERY picky, but decided to open a bag on the Pheasant/Brown Rice and give it a shot since that is a meat they had never tried. Well the good news is that all 3 loved it, especially my smallest yorkie who only eats late at night when she has to bc she has never been interested in dry (she devoured an entire bowl and then wanted more, so if we switch to this I will have to start feeding times since she would just eat all day). I just wanted to share the excitement, its SO hard to find a food mine will eat and I Have never in 3 years seen them eat a food right when I put it down, and I'm sure others share in the "food frustration." Mine must just really like pheasant!! I really encourage everyone to email them and ask for a sample though, we have tons of canned flavors to also try
> 
> ...


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=246231
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

No prob bob! Have a great weekend!


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

does singapore have too


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

I just wrote them an email asking for samples. Thank you for letting us know.</span>








</span>


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm on the sample list too....thank you


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks so much for the information. Bogie is also a very picky eater. I mix some people food with his kibble and mush it up real well. Well, he licks the food he likes off the kibble and spits the kibble out. I really need a good dog food to him healthly. I'll ask for samples today. Thanks for sharing.


----------

